# Ill Phrynomantis



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I got these guys in the mail yesterday. I ordered 6 Phrynomantis bifasciatus but ended up getting 3 of them and 3 B microps. And as you can see they are very skinny. 
The big on shows how the body on these guys should look, pear shaped. 
microps:









bifasciatus:









The only vet I know that I can take these guys two is 2 hours away and very expensive. Can anyone help me with how to treat them?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow, when you said they were skinny I didn't expect them to be that thin! Are they eating at all?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Im not sure Tim. The big one is but I watching the others to see if they are.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

On the second pic on the left, in my experience whenever I see a frog with the super sharp tailbone like that they never make it. I have a few of these guys myself and I never imagined they would or even could look this thin. My guys are fat little pears. Where did you get these from? I would contact the seller and ask for a refund or some kind of reimbursement.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Good luck with those guys Nate, I remember you buying that big one at that last Hamburg.

I saw a few of those tiny (thin) red and black rubber frogs at a few pet stores in the Miami area and one store had them listed as Dart frogs!!

I saw the black and red peeking out from under a log and had a delusional thought that there may be a histo...haha

They are narrow mouthed frogs so hopefully they will be good FF eaters.

I think they burrow too, so hopefully spaghnum will work and not be to acidic for them.

I would keep them with higher constant heat - like 80-82F and high humidity. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Nate,

If they aren't feeding on thier own, in your place I would consider tube feeding them with feline clinicare to get them some nutrition... but one has to keep in mind that animals that thin are subject to refeeding syndrome. 

Ed


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks ED, I'll see if I can track that down this afternoon.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

bussardnr said:


> Thanks ED, I'll see if I can track that down this afternoon.


Check with the local vets for it. It should be about $6-7 a can. It spoils quickly once its open so pour the unused amount into an ice cube tray and freeze it so you can thaw a cube for each feeding. 

You may need someone to help you with the tube feeding (to hold the frog or to pass the tube) but frogs are pretty easy to tube feed. 

Ed


----------

